# If you live in Tennessee!!!!



## rynfarrell (Apr 11, 2011)

I figured this would be a steal. If you don't want it and are interested in earning a few bucks PM me!

Soundstream Reference 604 Car Amplifier | eBay

-Ryan


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Several folks on here from the area. I am up there a couple times a month myself.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Hope you won the bid Ryan $152 cheap for a classy SS ref, the seller ended up offering shipping...


----------

